# "Shedding" Pleco



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

A little background, in case any of this helps: I had a 10g tank with a common pleco and a comet goldfish in it for a year and a half. A little over a week ago, Mom bought two serpae tetras and put them in there, and that's when the issues began. Number one was high nitrates that I just couldn't get down with WC. One night, one tetra died. I decided then that I would set them up in a 29g. I know putting fish in an uncycled tank is not advised, but I figured it give them a better chance than the nitrates. I treated the water with stress coat and nutrafin (per instructions of a new tank, I treated for 3 days), and the parameters looked good. Second tetra died a few hours after going into new tank.

Day 3, goldfish is thriving, but my pleco is not. Today, it looks like he's got a sunburn and is shedding his skin. It looks like it covers his eyes partially, too. He has not eaten since I put them in this tank. On day 1, I did notice the goldfish bothering the pleco quite a bit, but haven't seen him do it since.

As of this morning, nitrites and chlorine are at 0, nitrates are at 20, alkalinity is moderate at 80, and pH is borderline alkaline between 7.2 and 7.8.

Does anyone have an idea of what is going on with my pleco and what I can do to help him?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you noticed if he like to "hide" behind the heater?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Does the pleco have any place to hide?? They are nocturnal. They need driftwood to munch on and something to hide under during the time the lights are on.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> Have you noticed if he like to "hide" behind the heater?


I don't have a heater. Temp is 74 degrees.



Elliott225 said:


> Does the pleco have any place to hide?? They are nocturnal. They need driftwood to munch on and something to hide under during the time the lights are on.


I have a tall plant in the corner that he likes to go behind, and a hollow log that he goes in. Both are new. I have wood that I'm soaking to get the tannins out of before I put in the tank.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

raise the temp to 78°-80°F


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

BV77 said:


> raise the temp to 78°-80°F


Is that going to help my pleco?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

wolflover326 said:


> I don't have a heater. Temp is 74 degrees.


Ok, wanted to check that first, some times fish will hide behind the heater and get burned.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for trying to help, but he's dying. I just found him floating in the water, it looks like he's got blood on him... He was still breathing, but not fighting me at all when I stuck my hand in to grab him, or when I took him out of the water. I'm going to let him go instead of putting him through anything else.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry........


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

I snapped a few photos, and getting a better look at him, he's got more going on than just the shedding issue. The redness is on the inside of his skin, not the outside, and his fins are all messed up. I have no idea what any of this is or what's causing it. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Research Septicemia for the rest of the occupants in the tank.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> Research Septicemia for the rest of the occupants in the tank.


Do you have any experience with this? I did some research, but have a few more questions.

The goldfish doesn't exhibit any signs at all. He looks great, good color, always hungry, and very active. With the pleco out of the tank, do I still need to treat the tank? Is it something that lives in the water and will possibly affect new fish, or if affected fish are taken out, is the tank safe?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have direct experience in dealing with it, just aware by discussions with fellow hobbyist.

Let me check for you.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> I don't have direct experience in dealing with it, just aware by discussions with fellow hobbyist.
> 
> Let me check for you.


Thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Information so far:

1.The goldfish may be ok unless he has suffered some type of injury- but keep a close eye 
on him 

2. Get the tank cycled

3. Keep up on timely water changes 


It appears less than optimum water quality and or injuries to fish are the main causes of Septicemia.


Hopefully another member can offer more help.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Will do, thank you so much


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Very welcome!


PS.Please don't add any additional fish until every thing is in order


----------

